# Winterising a E560



## wosser (Apr 17, 2007)

I had a chat with a chap at the Nec asking if they could be winterised, he replied that you can buy some tank covers which would be ok down to -10oc for a cost of £180.00, now I know for full on ski type conditions you are going to ned a double skin floor vehicle., but would like to hear if anyone has them and tested them out

Regards

Wosser


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Wosser,
Like you I have thought about winterising my E560. I wonder if there is a proprietary brand of spray insulator foam that would be effective enough. One could then spray the water tanks etc. with however many layers thought to be necessary. Could even do the diesel tank to reduce the risk of waxing.
Does anyone know of such an item ?.
Barrie.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

External tanks?

CAK Tanks sell insulation suitable for this and also a 12v tank defrost element. I've fitted both to mine (not that expensive) and been camping in -11 with no issues. Apparently with heater it copes to -26'!!

Also lag all pipes you can see, (internal/external), check behind fridge vents, and add insultation where you can. Also block off cab area with themal curtain if you can etc.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi
Am I being naive I have had MHs for over 30 years including -15 but have kept eg an oil filled radiator onboard and have never had any bother.
Worst i have had is a reluctant grey waste tap. Never done more than the obvious drain downs. Also got an E560 also called Barry lol


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Bessie 560,

What a great name for a treasured camper, why not give it a scottish flavour and replace the y with ie.

In your extensive experience I would say its likely you have done winter wild camping, would that have included the Scottish Highlands ?. 
May I pose two questions, what prevented the fresh water tank freezing when driving long distances in bitter cold weather ? (assuming the oil heater wouldn`t be on whilst driving ).
Secondly: Is there any contamination effects to the interior upholstery, or discoloration of surfaces,with the use of an oil lamp for long periods.

I remember too well the freezing up cooling systems, and waxing up of fuel filters during my years behind the wheel of a 30 ton truck. So I want to be sure that it won`t happen during my winter travels, which will be extensive.

Thanks for your comments, 
Barrie.


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

Bessie560,

Sorry ! Have just realised that you wrote, radiator and not oil lamp.
Still thinking of my early years, and it is a bit late. Think I`ll go to bed now.
Barrie


----------



## wosser (Apr 17, 2007)

I have had the water tank off the van about a year ago and it would be easy to put some kind of jacket over it, I am not to sure about the waste tank but the heater element sounds good along with some lagging.

wosser


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Our cheyenne went skiing - but in March with a drop in heat element similar to those from CAK tanks, no hassle on EHU with heating ticking over. Did have issue on the drive at home with grey outlet hose freezing as we had left a residue of it in there and drained everything else.


----------

